# Plastic chrome peeling off group head cover rancilio silvia v3



## squiz

Hi all sorry if this has been asked before, my beautiful silvia v3 is just starting to show her age ! Is it possible to buy a replacement for the group head cover as the chrome effect on the plastic group head cover is coming off.. i really want her looking perfect again..can you buy a replacement ?

Many thanks !!!


----------



## coffeechap

Yes just go to ferraricoffee


----------



## glevum

this what you mean

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/490/rancilio-chrome-cover


----------



## coffeechap

Or you can buy one here...

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/section.php/55/3/xs_pricehl/rancilio


----------



## coffeechap

Great minds glevum


----------



## squiz

Crikey i need to improve my googling skills...thanks all for the rapid replies...love this forum !!!


----------



## squiz

Ordered from my espresso..thanks for the links !!!


----------

